# Glauben Sie, dass Duke Nukem Forever wirklich noch in diesem Jahr erscheint?



## Administrator (6. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. Februar 2008)

Man bin Ich polarisierend.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (6. Februar 2008)

also ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir eine weitere Verzögerung von ... sag ich mal 5 Wochen gut Vortsellen... vil. werdens auch 5 Monate oder wieder 5 Jahre werden weiß.... aber nach dem ersten Kurzeinblick des Trailers denk ich mal, werden die das schon irgentwie hinkriegen  
good luck


----------



## madghoast (8. Februar 2008)

Duke Nukem Foreever noch dieses Jahr... hmmmmm.. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahaha... noch dieses jahr.. hahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah..
ja klar kommt das noch dieses jahr, gleich nachdem der papst deutscher bundeskanzler geworden ist


----------



## Kreon (8. Februar 2008)

Davor gewinn ich aber noch im Lotto und zeuge drei Kinder mit Angelina Jolie (man sollte ich wissen, ich hab noch nie Lotto gespielt!)


----------



## Wildchild666 (8. Februar 2008)

andere umfrage :

glauben sie wirklich das pcgames sich irgendwann auf die wurzeln des objektiven spieleberichterstattens zurückbesinnt?

die antworten auf beide fragen werden sich bedrückenderweise überschneiden ^^


----------



## ananas45 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich will ja nicht so sein, aber die Frage müsste mal geändert werden
Glauben Sie, dass Duke Nukem Forever wirklich noch in diesem Jahr Jahrzehnt erscheint?
da wär ich sogar noch optimisch und sagen: nein, erst im nächsten Jahrzehnt.


----------

